# Mario Lopez speaks out in favor of the foreskin!



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

So I was just flipping around before bed and happened across some new reality show with Mario Lopez, and paused because I like him.







Apparently it's a show about he and his wife having a baby, and in the scene I saw, he made a solid case for intactness during a family dinner. Go Mario! Anyone know more?


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Not surprising since he's hispanic and likely intact himself. I'll make a point to check out the show.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Watching now. Her family is so out of line trying to get her to have the baby circumcised behind his back.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Wait. Why didn't Mario just admit he was not circumcised?! That is so odd. And how can his girlfriend say the things she said when she's dating an intact man???


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok. Nevermind, he did finally admit it at the end. And his gf insulted him and said "it looked like a turtleneck!" and said it was awkward at first. SMH.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

There was a happy ending! I'm proud of Mario for standing his ground!


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the blow-by-blow account! Nice. I'll try to DVR it so I can see the rest, I only saw that one clip.


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

Now I really like him! I used to think he was a tad goofy.


----------



## angela1435 (May 11, 2007)

That's great! Hope to hear more people talk about it.


----------



## brant31 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was intrigued, so I bought a copy of the episode. I'm glad he made this non-negotiable; it seems few dads do. Mario sounded pretty informed about the subject and his points were essentially irrefutable: "This is how males are made - deal with it. The alternative means unnecessary surgery, and I can't condone it. Circ is painful. The foreskin is integral and functional - don't pretend it isn't."

It was a bit disappointing to see not only his brother-in-law and sister-in-law (Courtney's family) conspire to push circumcision, but even Mario's only sibling, Marissa, argue that circumcision is good and her own son felt nothing. Out of 14 people at the dinner table, the only one with a foreskin and making the pro-intact case was Mario Lopez. Talk about ganged up on. His sister's husband and son are cut, his wife's brother and brother-in-law are cut, and Mario's mom kept mum. Kudos to him in an obviously uphill battle. Of course, he can always find support from his intact former co-star on Saved by the Bell, Mark-Paul Gosselaar.

I love how Mario related the issue to his Italian-American inlaws: "We're the only country that does this. Italy doesn't do this."

I did find it weird that Courtney was so fixated that her future son might be made fun of in LA. Aren't intact boys pretty solidly the majority on the West Coast? Then again, she's an Easterner.


----------



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

I just watched this episode online, and I high fived the screen when Mario was making his pro-intact statements. Now I have to clean the monitor. When his girlfriend & family made her pro-circ comments, I started grumbling to myself about what a UAV she is.

I also had to laugh when they were talking about how inappropriate the circumcision talk was at the dinner table. I've been guilty of having such inappropriate comments at dinner... one time at Red Lobster.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Seems that baby turned out to be a girl in the end, though:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_Lopez#Personal_life

Stardust


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stardust27*
> 
> Seems that baby turned out to be a girl in the end, though:
> 
> ...


Did his wife want her circumcised?


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

My mom and I watched tonight! I was very surprised, pleasantly so. I knew from a magazine that circumcision was discussed and saw one of his quotes from the episode, but I thought it was going to be a brief conversation. Mario REALLY knew his stuff...he knew how it was done, that it hurt, that the rest of the world was intact and that the foreskin "isn't optional." The fact that he pulled a MDC mama and said "nope, not negotiable, it's absolutely not happening no matter what" made my crush turn into an even bigger one, haha. I loved when Courtney was going on about the "benefits" and he just stared at her in shock like she was the dumbest person alive. The fact that he gave her full naming rights if it was a girl in order to keep their child intact made me realize that he's really passionate about it, which makes me happy.


----------



## Bisou (Dec 11, 2006)

I just posted about this on a different thread because I thought this was so awesome that it's on a mainstream show. You all have said a lot of the things I said. If only we could get a campaign of male celebrities going to STOP circ!


----------



## MnMtm (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome! I have a newfound respect for him.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtYourCervices*
> 
> I also had to laugh when they were talking about how inappropriate the circumcision talk was at the dinner table. I've been guilty of having such inappropriate comments at dinner... one time at Red Lobster.


Me too, at Easter dinner a few years back


----------



## Pumpkinheadmommy (Nov 6, 2007)

Mario was on the Wendy Williams show after this episode where she questioned him about it and he proved his awesomeness once again:


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Was this a sit-com, with actors saying written lines? Or was is a reality show with actual family members stating their opinions?

(Clearly, I've never seen the Mario Lopez show.







Forgive me.)

ETA: Never mind. I looked into it. Very cool. Well all the family members weren't cool, but Mr. Lopez's stance was.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Good for him!


----------

